# Nass - Memorial Day, 5/28/12



## bvibert (May 29, 2012)

I decided to honor our nation's heroes by going out and sweating my ass off while riding around the woods of Burlington.  I under estimated just how hot and humid it was going to be, and felt pretty drained early on.  The 10 hours of eating cheeseburgers and drinking beer in the sun the day before probably didn't help either.  I was pretty dehydrated before I even started, great planning on my part.  Starting at around noon was also an excellent idea... :roll:

I ended up with just about 10 miles; Starting from sessions>across the street>up to 2 bears>dirt road>fat kid climb (where I decided to shorten the ride)>high life>blue trail/cornwall DH>69er>cemetery>jug>scoville twisties>truck trail>back to car.

Most even moderate climbs kicked my ass.  Before starting the fun part of the cornwall DH I took an extended break because I was starting to feel light headed.  And there were plenty of shorter breaks mixed in for good measure.  I also stopped for a bit to take on a little armoring project towards the end of the Scoville twisties which ate up some time.  All told I was out for about 2:45, with moving time of 1:50.  About 5.5 MPH average moving speed.

I took some GoPro footage just for BackLoafRiver, but I haven't had a chance to go through it yet.


----------



## WoodCore (May 29, 2012)

What time did you ride?? 

Sounds like an interesting loop.....I'll have to show you where the "Poacher" trail is next time your out near Cornwall Road. What did you armor on the Scoville Twisties?


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2012)

WoodCore said:


> What time did you ride??
> 
> Sounds like an interesting loop.....I'll have to show you where the "Poacher" trail is next time your out near Cornwall Road. What did you armor on the Scoville Twisties?



I started about 12:15.  I tried to get out earlier, but my son wanted help building his Legos that he got for his birthday the day before.  I didn't really get a chance to plan the ride, just went when I could get away.

I think I've heard the "Poacher" was just okay, have you ridden it?

My original plan was to go up the FKC then do High Life>Miller Time>something towards stone>Surveyor>Cornwall DH>Hinman (with the option to hit Johnnycake to Orchard)>etc..  That ended up being pretty damn optimistic.

I did a little armoring towards the end of Scoville Twisties, where it crosses the newish logging road and there's that log pile to get back up to the original trail.  I've only ridden it 3 or 4 times this season and all but once it was a muddy mess in front of that log pile, yesterday was no exception.  So I gathered up as many nearby rocks as I could find along the skidder road and did a little armoring.  It's not the best job, but it's better than it was and rode fine.


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2012)

I'm going to need a tour of some of this new stuff sometime soon.


----------



## bvibert (May 29, 2012)

MR. evil said:


> I'm going to need a tour of some of this new stuff sometime soon.



Whenever you're ready I'm game.


----------



## MR. evil (May 29, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Whenever you're ready I'm game.



Probably after the Village Ride on 06/16. Planning on spending most of my time on the road bike the next couple of weeks. But then again I may need a break from the road bike in that time.


----------

